# Deer meat and turf enhancement



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Not surprised this isn't an issue in just my neighborhood ....

Meat on the bone starts in paragraph 6:

How Wild is Your Game?

http://ediblemadison.com/articles/view/how-wild-is-your-game/c/full/


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

440mag said:


> Not surprised this isn't an issue in just my neighborhood ....
> 
> Meat on the bone starts in paragraph 6:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the article, it was very interesting. There are a lot of variables as to how a deer is going to taste.
1. how old was the deer
2. was it a buck or a doe
3. what state was it shot in
4.how it was field dressed
5.how far did the deer run after being shot
6. how long did it take to die
7. who cooked the deer ( many people over cook them )
8. the stage of the rut also effects the taste
9. how long the deer was left to hang before it was processed
10. type of deer ( mule or whitetail or other )
So I'm sure chemicals have a part in this also, but what is being fed to our beef that we eat?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> . . . also, but what is being fed to our beef that we eat?


Now, THAT is also a good question!


----------

